# Anyone know Rochdale quite well ?



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

The reason I'm asking is because we have a family wedding in August, we are staying at where the reception is in Dunkenhalgh Hotel , they are getting married at St Patricks Church and someone has mentioned that the parking in Rochdale is pants.

Would it be better getting transport into town than us all in cars 

Ta Muchley 

Xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Shell

Do you mean the Dunkenhalgh in Clayton le Moors? I dont know another one near here....  if so then it will cost you a fortune in a taxi as Rochdale is about 45 mins away at least on a saturday I reckon. Clayton le Moors is the other side of Blackburn. There might be a train that is convenient and then get a taxi from the station.

Not sure where the church is - you can PM me the postcode if you like and I can have a look to get my bearings. Rochdale is a little town centre but there are car parks - it has 2 shopping centres with their own car parks. You may have to look a bit for a space but as long as you leave enough time then it shouldnt be a problem and parking charges are quite cheap compared to where I live (bout 8 miles away). 

The other option is to park at Sandbrook Park - bout 10 mins from Rochdale centre - its a business park with cinema etc... so you should get a space ok, and then ring a taxi from there and back.

Hope that helps
Rach
x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks Staly  

Yes it's in Clayton-le-moors. We were thinking of hiring a coach etc if parking was a prob.
The church is on Elliot St, OL12 0HE


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Shell

Had a quick look at streetmap and the church is pretty central to the town centre, its very near the shopping centres, max 10 mins walk to the church I would say, but I can appreciate finding your way round a strange place can be hard....  If there are a few of you then it might be worth checking a minibus/coach price for ease of getting there, but its no more difficult to park in that area than in a city centre on a saturday afternoon. The hotel might have a list of firms they use/recommend as its not in a busy place, its a little of out the way.
Hope you have fun!

Rach
x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks hun, I think we may organise a coach as there will be a load of us going 
We have a huge family, but I am one of the only cousins going. Wonder what I have let myself in for with my parents and Aunts and Uncles


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Shelley, Dunkenhalgh is about 5 mins from my house! Will gatecrash and have a bevvy wi ya!!!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Come on over !!!!   you are potty enough to fit in with the rest of the family


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Ta muchly shelley


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya Shell

I live in Rochdale, there is loads of parking at/near the church, 
it is near the town centre but it's not that near that there are parking restrictions.

it'd probably be easier and cheaper to drive to the church and then back to the Dunkenhalgh, (or on the other hand my dad has a coach company  )

have a look on multimaps for directions and you'll see all the streets around the church.

PM me if you want any other info

love Em X


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks for the info and PM Em  

Well I have stuck my 2 peneth in from your info and leaving it up to parents and aunts/uncles to decide   


Thanks all


----------

